# Markierung unheimlich empfindlich



## Deleted263252 (5. April 2013)

Hallo,<br />
<br />
<br />
folgende Situation: Auf einer Tour wurde ein gummiertes Schloss über den Rahmen gelegt. nach wenigen Kilometern, ohne am Schluss rumzumachen sah man bereits, dass der Klarlack mitgenommen wirkt. sag ist doch nicht normal, oder? habe das Gefühl, dass entweder der Lack schlechter Qualität ist, oder ein Verarbeitingsfehler vorliegt. <br />
<br />
wie sind eure Erfahrungen? so etwas dürfte nicht passieren..


----------



## CrossX (5. April 2013)

Kommt drauf an, wie sehr das Schloss da gearbeitet hat. Schalt- und Bremszüge können auch schon nach wenigen Kilometern deutliche Spuren am Klarlack hinterlassen. Wenn das Schloss richtig gut reiben konnte wäre das nicht unmöglich. Muss jetzt kein Materialfehler sein.

Probier doch mal, die Kratzer weg zu polieren. Bei leichten Kratzern geht das ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted263252 (7. April 2013)

Hi,


kannst du ein Mittel empfehlen? irgend etwas spezielles? Hatte in einem anderen Zusammenhang mal diese Wunderstifte und auch was bin ATU etc. ausprobiert, die taugen ja nur zum wegwerfen...


----------



## CrossX (7. April 2013)

Normale Autopolitur und ein bisschen Geduld sollten reichen


----------



## Deleted263252 (7. April 2013)

Werd ich mal ausprobieren ;-) Danke!


----------

